
Slack has refused to implement user blocking for years - jupp0r
https://twitter.com/slackhq/status/767806840524705792
======
TheRealSteel
It's a corporate communication tool. Harassment, etc. should be dealt with at
the corporate (or legal, if required) level. It doesn't make sense to allow
people to block their workmates. It's for work, not a dating app. Tinder needs
and has blocking, Slack does not.

~~~
vichu
I don't understand why I can't mute certain people or group DMs when I can
mute channels. Sometimes I need push notifications if I'm messaged from a
specific person, but can't/don't want to be bothered by other specific people.
There are ample productivity reasons for implementing this feature aside from
the added bonus of tamping down on harassment.

~~~
TheRealSteel
If it's just a matter of turning off device-level notifications, then I agree
(my office used MS Teams, not Slack). But actually blocking people so that you
don't see their messages at all, or that they know they've been blocked? Not
an appropriate feature for an internal comms tool IMO.

